# valuframe?



## dunkyg (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi folks, i was wondering if anyone has made an enclosure out of this stuff Valuframe - Series 5 Aluminium Profiles or anything similar?

ive got a birdcage made out of it made by fernplast but i think it would be great to make a big yemen cage out of.

trouble is, i dont know where else sells it other than the link above.

Any help??


----------



## dunkyg (Sep 9, 2011)

Nobody? well that does surprise me, i thought _someone_ would have made one. oh well, think i'll just buy a Vivexotic AX36 and put some vents in it then.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Have a word with soundstounite he built all of his frog viv frames from aluminimum box section. Check out his build thread in the frog forum.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I might be wrong but i think Sounsoutonite made racks/shelving out of the aluminium rather than vivariums,
It will work but I dont know how much that it would cost you.It may be worth looking at www.captive-bred-reptiles.co.uk to look for a price for a similar product.They are not the cheapest but they are very well made and last well.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi there

i've been thinking of making stuff out of square tubing too

i found or was given, dont remember which, this link

Aluminium Supplier | Aluminium Stock | Aluminium Warehouse

its in pound so i assume it in the uk somewhere

hope this helps


Daz


----------



## dunkyg (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks peeps, i was more lookin for the stuff in my link so that i could slot glas into it, as apposed to plain tubing, but thanks for your help anyway,
cheers, Dunk.


----------

